
Upgraded reminders aren't compatible with earlier versions of iOS and macOS - xiwenc
https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT210220
======
thefj
_If you upgrade your reminders on your iPhone with iOS 13, your iPad and Mac
using the same iCloud account can’t access your reminders until iPadOS and
macOS 10.15 Catalina are available._

You gotta love Applespeak. "Earlier versions" means all available versions.

------
sawaruna
This has happened in the past with photos and iCloud syncing or something.
Probably doesn't affect a ton of people but it's presumably annoying to have
to wait for the Catalina update for those with iOS 13.

~~~
benmarten
it happens for all people. imo thats a major fail from apple. why don't they
roll out the necessary backend changes in 12.4 or sth?

------
Tomte
No, that's not the page's title. Don't try to clickbait your way towards
karma.

~~~
xiwenc
The original title "Get ready for the new Reminders app " does not convey the
message I want to be heard. I've updated this title with citation from the
article instead.

